
Russian Billionaire Dmitry Itskov Plans on Becoming Immortal by 2045 - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/russian-billionaire-dmitry-itskov-plans-on-becoming-immortal-by-2045
======
meeper16
Were almost near the starting line with research and companies like Human
Longevity, CalicoLabs(Google,Genentech), GenoPharmix, Buck Institute, SENS
Foundation and this:

Cynthia Kenyon: Experiments that hint of longer
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V48M5j-6zdE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V48M5j-6zdE)

Epigentics and extending human lifespan:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvNLNl7oJnM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvNLNl7oJnM)

------
novelco
Love this concept!

